# Hello from Austria!



## PeterO.Stecher (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello guys,

I found this cool site, and logged in. I'm a traditional long bow shooter, and hope to get some interessting stuff here and also some fun.
I'm also on: stickbows leatherwall, free-archers and fletschers-corner, theese last two are German sites. 


Sorry for bad English & Good Hunting from Austria

Peter


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Hello from Maine*

:welcome:to AT


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Peter. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

Pleased to have an Aussie friend on board. Welcome from Texas!


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Have fun!


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

:welcomesign: and very interesting website you have.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome from So. Dak.!!!!!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!* :welcome:


----------

